
What Exactly Is Adult Content? Google Forces Ning Onto A Slippery Slope.   - dell9000
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/04/what-exactly-is-adult-content-google-forces-ning-onto-a-slippery-slope/
======
frankfurter
_Is a transgender social network mature content? seems like it is to me._

The word "mature" in "mature content" is a bit of a puzzle whenever it occurs.
Surely most intellectual content is "mature" as opposed to "immature"? A
really bad term for a complex concept.

~~~
jrp
Calvin wonders why movies are rated R for Adult Situations, eg paying bills,
going to work, etc.

------
jwilliams
Just an opportunity for someone else I guess... I'm willing to bet niche adult
social networking sites are capable of generating good revenue.

~~~
aston
Adult Friend Finder?

~~~
jwilliams
I was figuring the adult sites on Ning were differentiated from Adult Friend
Finder in one (or many) ways.

------
robertk
"turned YouTube PG."

Too much YC...I was scratching my head; what does Paul Graham have to do with
YouTube?

